# Mountain Boar



## dhsnke (Dec 8, 2020)

My buddy killed this boar on the Cohutta hunt. He was sure enough a tough ole ugly hog. When he shot it the bullet hit the shield in his shouler and veered of through his esophagus. He hit the ground and never moved. The shot was about 90 yards and he just stayed in his stand and kept hunting. I came back to get him and walked up and heard the hog trying to breath, I got 6 yards from it and it jumped up, faced me and started popping his jaws at me. He was fixen to charge when I put a bullet right in his head. The hog was bigger than him.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 8, 2020)

Tough critters.  What did he shoot it with?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2020)

That's a grown one.


----------



## Railroader (Dec 8, 2020)

I do bleeve y'all done kilt one of my ex wives...


----------



## bany (Dec 8, 2020)

He’s been tearing the place up for awhile!


----------



## blackbear (Dec 8, 2020)

Sho nuff big'n!


----------



## dhsnke (Dec 8, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Tough critters.  What did he shoot it with?


.270


----------



## jbogg (Dec 8, 2020)

I would not want to walk up on one that size wounded in a Laurel thicket.  Nice pig!


----------



## lampern (Dec 8, 2020)

Feral hog?


----------



## Raylander (Dec 8, 2020)

Good-night. Reckon how old that thing was?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 8, 2020)

Raylander said:


> Good-night. Reckon how old that thing was?



I bet he would run over 250... maybe 275.  They will fool you.  They are heavy for their size


----------



## Raylander (Dec 8, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I bet he would run over 250... maybe 275.  They will fool you.  They are heavy for their size



I’m talkin age?


----------



## dhsnke (Dec 9, 2020)

lampern said:


> Feral hog?


No, Russian


----------



## lampern (Dec 9, 2020)

Huh


----------



## jdgator (Dec 9, 2020)

Heck of a nice trophy!

For goofs, it would have been funny if you put an arm over it like you were spooning. lol!


----------



## antharper (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice hog , congrats !


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 9, 2020)

You'ns gonna try to eat him?  If you do, like that fellow from swamp people said.... "good luck yo ye"


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 9, 2020)

Stud right there!


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 9, 2020)

Full grown mountain monster?


----------



## Scallen (Dec 10, 2020)

That's a full grown one for sure. Glad it was y'all dragging that beast out of Cohutta and not me. I've hiked in the upper part of the Jacks to trout fish a few times, and I would hate to have to drag that beast out of there.


----------



## sleepr71 (Dec 10, 2020)

Wow. That’s a big Boar! Imagine he could stand his ground with most anything up there. A Bear would probably give that big joker some space..?


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> You'ns gonna try to eat him?  If you do, like that fellow from swamp people said.... "good luck yo ye"


It shouldn't be a problem.  I've killed a few that big that was some great eating.  They were hard to get to the truck, but there wasn't anything wrong with the meat.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 11, 2020)

dhsnke said:


> My buddy killed this boar on the Cohutta hunt. He was sure enough a tough ole ugly hog. When he shot it the bullet hit the shield in his shouler and veered of through his esophagus. He hit the ground and never moved. The shot was about 90 yards and he just stayed in his stand and kept hunting. I came back to get him and walked up and heard the hog trying to breath, I got 6 yards from it and it jumped up, faced me and started popping his jaws at me. He was fixen to charge when I put a bullet right in his head. The hog was bigger than him.View attachment 1054341View attachment 1054342


Ooh. I've woken up to something like that a few mornings back in my younger drinking days. Bad bad memories


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 11, 2020)

Doug B. said:


> It shouldn't be a problem.  I've killed a few that big that was some great eating.  They were hard to get to the truck, but there wasn't anything wrong with the meat.


They must be different from the boars in S GA.... They are straight up tainted.   My family catches the boar hogs, castrates them, feeds em out a little if we gonna eat em. That boar hog smell...meat has the same tainted smell and taste


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 11, 2020)

I've eat 'em from all over the state. Some 200# boar will be fine then a 70#er will be rank! Not sure what the deciding factor on that is but I've eat too many of 'em that was good to say there all the same. I've eat 200+ pound boars from cohutta that where great and I've eat 'em from Chickasawahatchee that was great. Worst one I ever smelt/would not eat was a whopper at BF Grant that'd been shot 3 times on a muzzle loader hunt. You can usually tell soon as you walk up on 'em. On the other hand every bear I've ever been a part of smelt like a stinky wet dog till you got it skint and I ain't eat a bad bear yet! I've fed big boar and bear to some pretty finicky folks and there always impressed.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 13, 2020)

Cohutta got some monsters up there. I saw one like that once and I could not believe how big it was. Seems impossible for one like that to hide anywhere but they do!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 13, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## Woodshound (Dec 16, 2020)

I do a lot of hiking/fishing in Cohutta and have seen some enormous hogs, bears, and bucks deep in there - virtually no pressure in the wilderness away from the roads, particularly along the sparser ridges and especially north of the Jacks watershed.  Rough Ridge / (now abandoned) Sugar Cove areas are prime hog territory, and downslope from the Hemp Top trail out of Dally Gap, towards the creeks, have some monsters lurking in there.  The TN side is a bear sanctuary, IIRC, and hunting rules differ substantially. 

Someone in really good shape could land a monster of any species in there.

Much more accessible hogs on the far other side - south of the Conasauga River and west of Bray Field.  Easier to haul out and the creek headwaters that are far from trails consistently attract hogs.  Issue there is bushwhacking the deadfall.

Still ... I love that place.  Beautiful hog ya'll got.


----------

